# From Victoria Stilwell's site, Why Positivge Reinforcement



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

The benefits and effectiveness of PR type training....motivation/reward are well described. I like this. I like posting stuff like this for people who may be members here or may be lurking and new to dogs and training, may be on the fence about how to go about training their new dog or who are at a loss or who watch _certain_, archaic Hollywood schmoozes (eh-hem) on TV. 

Discuss? 

Victoria Stilwell Positively| Why Positive Reinforcement (+R)



> Why Positive Reinforcement (+R)
> 
> 
> Victoria Stilwell Positively believes it is vitally important for owners to give their dogs the opportunities and the tools they need to live successfully in a human world. A dog that is given consistent guidance from an early age grows up to be a confident dog. Education brings security, security brings confidence, and a confident dog has no need to show anxiety-based behaviors.
> ...


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm about to take a PR class for my new puppy. I've never been to a dog obedience class before, so this article is very helpful. I know they say poodles especially don't respond well to harsh correction.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

fuzzymom said:


> I'm about to take a PR class for my new puppy. I've never been to a dog obedience class before, so this article is very helpful. I know they say poodles especially don't respond well to harsh correction.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's cool that you're going to take a class. I don't believe any dog responds favorably to harsh correction. Yes, some breeds tend to be extra sensitive and the effects will really be noticeable right up front. But even dogs that people call "hard" ...that can "take it," will show subtle body language and even physiological signs (cortisol levels, other stress hormones, blood pressure, respiration) that is unhealthy. There have been numerous studies done with this.

Let us know how your class goes.


----------

